# Sunday River on 12/15



## Sheik Yerbouti (Dec 2, 2006)

Hi,
I'm planning a trip to Sunday River on the 15th. I'm really new to the New England ski scene and was wondering if anyone else wanted to meet me up there and show me the slopes and the better runs. I'm an average skier, but with loads of enthusiasm. I plan on getting there by first chair. 
Let me know here or by pm.

Thanks,
Chuck

ok... after rereading this it sounds like a personal ad.. ick. Sorry.... I was just hoping to see if anyone wanted to meet up there.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Dec 4, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## Vortex (Dec 4, 2006)

I can't make that weekend., but check your PMS'


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2006)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> Hi,
> I'm planning a trip to Sunday River on the 15th. I'm really new to the New England ski scene and was wondering if anyone else wanted to meet me up there and show me the slopes and the better runs. I'm an average skier, but with loads of enthusiasm. I plan on getting there by first chair.
> Let me know here or by pm.
> 
> ...


 
Do you like long walks on the beech?

:grin: sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Dec 4, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Do you like long walks on the beech?
> 
> :grin: sorry, couldn't resist.



Yea, it did have that stink about it...


----------



## andyzee (Dec 4, 2006)

Sheik Yerbouti said:


> Yea, it did have that stink about it...


 
Hey, it's cool. The main thing is to reach out, there are some good people on this board. If you're lucky, BobR skis up there, maybe you can hook up with him.


----------



## Sheik Yerbouti (Dec 4, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Hey, it's cool. The main thing is to reach out, there are some good people on this board. If you're lucky, BobR skis up there, maybe you can hook up with him.



Cool, thanks, and yea, I figured I had nothing to lose. I was heading up there no matter what, and meeting someone who knew the slopes would be a bonus. 
Thanks again!


----------

